# Hot Buffalo bite



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

We have been catching lots of Smallmouth Buffalo in every stretch of the Scioto River From below Griggs past Pickaway County. Plain sweet corn or slightly flavored with little chumming. We have went to smaller hooks & shorter rigs to score on these light feeders.
The Carp have slowed way down for us in this heat but the Buffalo's are on fire!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

The carp are biting good in the LMR... yesteray I caught 3 "fish ohio" carp in about 11/2 hours and lost a smaller one. Ill be writing a report tonight with pics

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've never caught a Buff on purpose. I've caught them by accident below East Fork dam using Flitterbaits. Everyone hooked right in the mouth. I wonder if sweet corn would work suspended under a float in the lake. There are some huge buff's in that lake.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I use enterprise tackle's pop up corn to keep my rigs just hovering off the bottom and didn't see any change in the catch rate when without. I have never targeted them that high up in the water colum but imagine you could. However I also have seen quite a few caught below the Dams on flutter baits - Chrome Cicada seems to be the norm. Good luck


----------

